# How do you remove the wiper motor arm nut?



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-249/POWERFUL-WINDSHIELD-WIPER-MOTOR/-/1.html










Has anyone had a problem removing this wiper arm nut or am I just not getting enough spinach?

Mine won't budge. I am making the arm turn though. What are some other wiper motors that I could run down to the auto store and purchase with less problems? I did bypass the circuit and get it to turn slower.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Some of those nuts are damn tight. Try to immobilize the arm by sticking a large screwdriver in the gap between the arm and the motor housing. If you have a large bench vise, you could hold the arm in that.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I put the arm of mine in in a vise and took the nut off that way.... also, you could try a large adjustable wrench on the arm too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Another possibility is that the nut is reverse threaded. If the above suggestions don't work, then try them again but by turning the nut to the right instead of left.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> Another possibility is that the nut is reverse threaded. If the above suggestions don't work, then try them again but by turning the nut to the right instead of left.


That's a good point. Anyone know if these are reverse threaded? I'm feeling like a wuss right about now. lol


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

My daughter has her mechanic class tomorrow. I'm having her take it with her to school. Maybe in shop they can get it off. We ( all that tried ) had no luck. lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yet another possibility is that there could be a threadlocker applied to the bolt. Try heating the bolt up with a heat gun before you try to remove it. That can help loosen up any threadlocker that is on it. A hair dryer doesn't get nearly hot enough for that so a heat gun is a must.


----------



## TJRob (Oct 12, 2008)

If your daughter is taking it to shop class they should be able to get it off using an impact. Thats was I use a work... I have one of those craftsman 19.2v impact drivers and 2 IR air impacts.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

SC, If the school shop can't get the wiper arm removed let me know. I work at a shop in town (Wichita) and might be able to help you.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Bloodhound, 

I'm hoping they can get it. If not I'll be getting with ya. I'd like to meet up with some local haunters. Do you know if anyone does a make and take local?


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Her and her friend Erica removed it in Automotive in no time flat with the help of a vise. lol Problem solved.


----------

